# NAB Says Free TV Still Matters



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The National Association of Broadcasters this week commented 
on the state of pay-TV competition, delivering a message to the 
Federal Communications Commission: Free over-the-air broadcast 
television is still important for consumers.

In comments sent to the FCC, NAB said that between 73 million
and 80 million TV sets are not connected to any multichannel
TV service, whether it's cable or satellite TV, and these sets
receive all broadcast signals over-the-air. NAB also estimated
that between 20 million and 21 million households rely solely
on over-the-air broadcast television, and these households are 
more likely to be lower income and members of minority groups.

"Given the millions of viewers who depend on free, over-the-air 
broadcast television, NAB and the broadcast industry are currently 
engaged in efforts to ensure that these consumers are not left 
behind when analog broadcasting ends," NAB said in its FCC 
comments. "The broadcast industry remains committed to 
completing the digital TV transition in a timely manner and to 
utilizing digital technology in new and innovative ways so as to 
improve service to all consumers."

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## parttimedevotion (Sep 1, 2005)

It's called Standard of Living, There are people standing in line at soup kitchens who go home to cable TV. If you dont have at least cable your probly an over protective parrent or your so old your afraid the Cable or Dish will scan your brain.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

There are millions of people in this country that can't afford cable or satellite, you are out of touch with reality, you won't hear from them here because they don't have computers or internet either.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Nick said:


> "Given the millions of viewers who depend on free, over-the-air broadcast television, NAB and the broadcast industry are currently engaged in efforts to ensure that these consumers are not left behind when analog broadcasting ends," NAB said in its FCC comments. "The broadcast industry remains committed to completing the digital TV transition in a timely manner and to utilizing digital technology in new and innovative ways so as to improve service to all consumers."


Any chance this means they will do what is needed to extend a quality signal into current white and so-called Grade B areas? :lol:


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

I currently receive a high quality digital (110 or better) from 72 miles away, this is a big improvent over analog, I also get a quality signal from 35 miles directly behind my outdoor antenna, this would never happen in analog.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> Any chance this means they will do what is needed to extend a quality signal into current white and so-called Grade B areas? :lol:


Not if it means spending any money. This is local TV we're talking about, remember?


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Nick said:


> The National Association of Broadcasters this week commented
> on the state of pay-TV competition, delivering a message to the
> Federal Communications Commission: Free over-the-air broadcast
> television is still important for consumers.


Then why does the NAB support retransmission fees, which force consumers to PAY for this so-called "free" TV? And why does the NAB support stupid LIL rules that prevent rural customers from getting all six networks in all cases?

The NAB is a fraud.


----------



## Markxxx (Sep 19, 2005)

I used to have cable. When Comcast took over they destroyed it. The final straw for me is when my cable bill went up $10.00 a month. I had digital and it was at $65.00 (no movie or premium channels).

Comcast said the rate increase was due to improvements in VOP and internet services.

So basically they wanted me to subsidise their phone service and their internet service with MY cable TV service?

I got rid of cable. Wasn't worth it. 

And I'm glad I did


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

"Any chance this means they will do what is needed to extend a quality signal into current white and so-called Grade B areas? "

Many already *DO*.


----------

